# York river



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

Anything going on in the York River? Have the stripper left yet?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I never have seen strippers down on the York.
Now the fis Striper's are there but there are there yea rround.


----------



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

*Typo*

Sorry for the typo but I disagree I don't think the stripers are there year around. Most leave the York around December from the fishing logs I have.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

A buddy called me to let me know they were still around Sat. Mostly dinks but a few keepers.


----------



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

*York*

Yea I went down during the day time last week while no one was fishing and you could tell a difference in the biting (slowing). I did get a couple of keepers on somedays but very slow compared to October and November. 

Guess I will have to start fishing the fresh water again. Stiper or largemouth can't loose anyway to slice it!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I catch them there year round. They don't leave until they migrate. They are even there in the summer. The water temps are still way up I get them constantly until the water temp hits 38 degrees. In the winter warm days with a evening outbound bring up their activity.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

I was out at Yorktown this morning and saw mostly tail flashes they weren't biting what i had to offer


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I wish people would take the time to learn the tendances of their target, since that is when their best chance to catch them is. Sunday night I will bring home my limit. Any guesses when that will be?


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*Yorktown*

The real question is not when but where at yorktown you going to be fishing? I have to take my daughter home sunday or I would meet you down there for some stiper fishing. I got 2 out of the james last saturday 27 and 24. Both where fatties. 


Dan


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

hell let me no the next time you go out could always use a few a shore buddies


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

I grew up in dare. 

Back in the '70's I caught several strippers on the york...

It can be done...

Now, since I'm an oldass..I'd rather catch stripers...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Custer said:


> I grew up in dare.
> 
> Back in the '70's I caught several strippers on the york...
> 
> ...



But not in December.


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*stripers*

At the begining of october I was catching the crap out of the stripers. I noticed that it has slowed way down but the last couple of times I have been fishing I have been catching some bigger ones. I didn't catch but 4 stripers last year but I have been catching the crap out of them this year.

Dan


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Digger said:


> But not in December.



Actually...in 77-80...I did


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*Fishing this weekend*

I will be headed out to the James River to do some striper fishing this weekend.If I get my job done earlier this week then I will be off friday and will be headed out that way thursday night. If not it will be friday night. If anybody would like to go give me a holla. I will be fishing night time. 

Dan


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Good River:*

Fished the York yesterday AM, the outflow from the power plant was sending a plume of warm water at least a half mile into the river. Cleaned a 20" puppy drum, 19" speck and 2 keeper stripers. Released many others, all on the fly. Fish quit hitting around 7:30 AM.

Very pretty morning, not a ripple. Warmed up nicely.

FW


----------



## slfriedm (Mar 29, 2005)

How do you get to the power plant outflow? I have been trying to figure out a way to get there.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Out Flow...*

You need a permit from the Power Company. They have an office there where you can apply. There are restrictions, I'm not real sure of all of them, or you have to be accompanied by a Dominion employee. I was grandfathered in, as I've had one for many years.

FW


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

It is only open to York County residents. You need to pick up a registration at the warehouse and show them your fishing license as well. Registration must be on you at all times.


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*fly fishing*

I am a big fan of fly fishing and have fished the york river at several places and didn't have not luck. But it could have been one of them days when the fish won't biting that day. Would anybody be willing to show a semi new guy to area a good place to fish. Prefer fly fishing. 

Thanks Dan


----------



## rip_fc3 (Nov 18, 2006)

*still fish there*

there are still fish there not like before but there still hitting all schoolies some are keepers still fun to catch on a small rod


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

my step daughter caught a couple schoolies on my UglyStik with 8 lb test it was hilarious to watch


----------

